# 1921 Iver johnson truss paint codes



## gwad1970 (Mar 28, 2014)

I'm sure with all you Iver Johnson nuts out there, a paint code list has been compiled somewhere. I've looked at a million images and like the green and maroon paint scheme. Does anyone know or have images of the proper striping for this era? I have decided to paint the bike with a PPG. product as opposed to powder coat. I had to use a filler called all-metal which is an aluminized body filler I use on my hotrods. I love the stuff and it lasts forever but I am unsure how it will stand up to powder coating (The baking part) besides if I use paint I can always powder coat later. Any help with the proper paint colors or codes would be great. It seems the older colors just aren't available anymore and hard to match. Oh and what finish would the bike have had a matte or semigloss.. high gloss?? Thanks Cabe! ps. I am sending the parts to the platers this week and though about nickeling the forks. should the head tube also be nickeled?


----------



## Iverider (Mar 28, 2014)

Sorry I don't have paint codes, but I did just post the 1922 catalog with 1923 insert that Scott (Ivrjhnsn) sent me.

It has the Maroon and Green color scheme in there as an option. I believe the head tube will be painted if you go that route. In 1922 only the racers had nickeled head tubes. Scott told me the 1921 catalog is essentially the same so you can assume that unless you have a racer, you don't need to nickel plate the head tube. You might contact Scott as he has a bike that is this color for reference photos.

What model is yours by the way? I don't think you posted photos other than the rear stays. Did you get those sorted out by the way?


----------



## Handyman (Mar 28, 2014)

*Iver With Red/Green Color Combo*

Hi gwad1970,

I have a 1916 Iver Truss Roadster that is all original with the red/green combo.  You can search through the pics at the following link as its shown several times.  https://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/FITchburg-RIDES/277960232363396


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Mar 28, 2014)

Yeah , as far as I know , there are no paint codes , like cars have . They just said  what colors were available . As Krautwaggen has said , I redid one of my bikes in maroon with green darts and I'm very happy with the colors I chose . I did have an original to help pick the shades . The pic I posted ,,the bike is dusty (Damn didn't realize how dusty) and the green is actually darker than what you see . The camera flash effects the shade . I used Nason Ful-Cryl single stage paint .


----------



## gwad1970 (Mar 29, 2014)

Thanks fellas if there are no known factory color codes I suppose I'll just choose myself. Brian The repair process is going good I used a Dremel tool to dig out all the old (booger) weld the previous owner put on it and beveled and re-welded, ground and smoothed. it looks much much better! I'm not exactly sure what model it is its kinda up for debate unless someone knows for sure. Here is a picture of it when I first brought it home. It has a huge 30 tooth sprocket I know that doesn't say much but I cant imagine too many came from the factory that way. Do you know if the front fork axle mount should be open or closed? I have two Iver Johnson forks.. one that has open holes and no shoulder and one that is closed and has a nickeled shoulder. I really appreciate the time and info you guys give me I couldn't do it without everyones help! 







Krautwaggen said:


> Sorry I don't have paint codes, but I did just post the 1922 catalog with 1923 insert that Scott (Ivrjhnsn) sent me.
> 
> It has the Maroon and Green color scheme in there as an option. I believe the head tube will be painted if you go that route. In 1922 only the racers had nickeled head tubes. Scott told me the 1921 catalog is essentially the same so you can assume that unless you have a racer, you don't need to nickel plate the head tube. You might contact Scott as he has a bike that is this color for reference photos.
> 
> What model is yours by the way? I don't think you posted photos other than the rear stays. Did you get those sorted out by the way?


----------



## theyankeedoodler (Mar 29, 2014)

Sweet ride!


----------



## Handyman (Mar 29, 2014)

gwad1970 said:


> Thanks fellas if there are no known factory color codes I suppose I'll just choose myself. Brian The repair process is going good I used a Dremel tool to dig out all the old (booger) weld the previous owner put on it and beveled and re-welded, ground and smoothed. it looks much much better! I'm not exactly sure what model it is its kinda up for debate unless someone knows for sure. Here is a picture of it when I first brought it home. It has a huge 30 tooth sprocket I know that doesn't say much but I cant imagine too many came from the factory that way. Do you know if the front fork axle mount should be open or closed? I have two Iver Johnson forks.. one that has open holes and no shoulder and one that is closed and has a nickeled shoulder. I really appreciate the time and info you guys give me I couldn't do it without everyones help!




Hi Gwad1970,
That's a very interesting looking Iver!  Have you already posted the serial #??  That would help us figure out just what model this is.....................also, I'd like to see a closer pic of that front fork......................something looks a little different there to me.  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## gwad1970 (Mar 29, 2014)

I'll try to take a few better photos of the front fork and serial# tomorrow in good light.







Handyman said:


> Hi Gwad1970,
> That's a very interesting looking Iver!  Have you already posted the serial #??  That would help us figure out just what model this is.....................also, I'd like to see a closer pic of that front fork......................something looks a little different there to me.  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## gwad1970 (Mar 29, 2014)

The first # is a bit hard to read pretty sure its 395355 The red forks are from my wife's Iver johnson...I really don't want to use them but I will if need be. The black ones are what came with the Truss. I had my doubts about these forks all along.


----------



## Handyman (Mar 30, 2014)

*gwad1970's Iver*

From your serial #, it appears your Iver is about a 1921/22ish. I still don't think that black fork is an Iver but I could be wrong. I believe it  could be one of two models. 1) Model 2288 "Superior Truss Bridge Roadster"  although this model came with a chrome fork and a forward extension handlebar stem, both of which could have been switched out on your bike.  2) Model 2288S "Heavy Service Truss Bridge Roadster" this model did come with a painted fork and a "direct" handlebar stem.  I believe there are other differences in the frame of a heavy service that I am not too clear on, but would nail the model.  Scott, (Ivrjhnsn) knows this info inside out and perhaps he will be able to ask the right questions about the frame.  There is also a slim possibility it could be a model 2290 Road Racer but I believe the racers all had a nickel plated head tube and fork.  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## fat tire trader (Mar 30, 2014)

gwad,
What is the length of your seat tube?
I think that your fork is original.
Chris


----------



## gwad1970 (Mar 30, 2014)

looks like 21 1/2 inches







fat tire trader said:


> gwad,
> What is the length of your seat tube?
> I think that your fork is original.
> Chris


----------



## fat tire trader (Mar 30, 2014)

So, IJ probably measured the frame differently and its a 22". If the fork is any wider (I'm guessing about 1/4") than the one on your other Iver, it is probably a Heavy Service, otherwise, its probably a Superior Truss. It makes sense to me that the Heavy Service would have a different fork crown than the normal Iver fork crowns.


----------



## gwad1970 (Mar 30, 2014)

I took a width measurement at the crown of the fork the black on is exactly 1/4 less than the red one.. With that being said is it safe to say I own a 1921/22 model 2288 superior truss bridge roadster? I would love to name this thing. Thanks for the help!







fat tire trader said:


> So, IJ probably measured the frame differently and its a 22". If the fork is any wider (I'm guessing about 1/4") than the one on your other Iver, it is probably a Heavy Service, otherwise, its probably a Superior Truss. It makes sense to me that the Heavy Service would have a different fork crown than the normal Iver fork crowns.


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Mar 30, 2014)

Well , to throw a wrench in the mix ,, the fork is not Iver . Probably Elgin . Serial number (in my opinion) more like '23 (though no different than'22) . There is an actual "heavy" service model at the Historical Society ,,very notable difference in width . Sorry to nit pic .


----------



## fat tire trader (Mar 30, 2014)

I have seen similar forks on Ivers. I have not kept track of what years and models they were. The only example that I have is my 41 lightweight. I'm sorry the pictures are not very good, I took them a long time ago.
http://www.fattiretrading.com/iver3s.html


----------



## Iverider (Mar 30, 2014)

I don't mean to ask you to do Homework Scott, but since you're probably the only guy here with access to every style of Iver fork...could you (pretty please) post some fork and fork crown photos and maybe let us know what model the fork came from? I'm most familiar with the scalloped fork and the flat crown fork but I thought the later lightweights may have had a different fork. Then there are the different width forks as well. If you do post, could you do so in the Solid and Stolid thread?

Thanks in advance!!!!!


----------



## gwad1970 (Mar 30, 2014)

Maybee its just a coincidence but the forks I have also have the holes in the same place on the INSIDE of the fork as the ones you have pictured. I'm trying to keep the bike as close to orig as possible do you guys think these forks will do the bike a disservice? I'm so close to paint I'd hate to go on the hunt again! Someone said thats half the fun ? I'm beginning to disagree 


fat tire trader said:


> I have seen similar forks on Ivers. I have not kept track of what years and models they were. The only example that I have is my 41 lightweight. I'm sorry the pictures are not very good, I took them a long time ago.
> http://www.fattiretrading.com/iver3s.html


----------



## Handyman (Mar 31, 2014)

*Heavy Service or Superior Truss?*

From your measurements it looks like you have a 22" frame.  Both the Heavy Service and the Superior Truss came with a 22" frame.  I may be wrong, but the only way to really nail what model this is is by other frame measurements as the Heavy Service model was wider.  If you do determine this is a heavy service model, there was a Cabe member advertising a great set of heavy service fenders here not that long ago, you can probably find them if you do a little searching.  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## fat tire trader (Mar 31, 2014)

gwad1970 said:


> Maybee its just a coincidence but the forks I have also have the holes in the same place on the INSIDE of the fork as the ones you have pictured. I'm trying to keep the bike as close to orig as possible do you guys think these forks will do the bike a disservice? I'm so close to paint I'd hate to go on the hunt again! Someone said thats half the fun ? I'm beginning to disagree



I do not think that it is a coincidence.


----------



## fat tire trader (Mar 31, 2014)

I just looked at some balloon tire Iver forks that I have in my garage. They have the breather hole in the same place on the inside of the fork blades. I have some earlier 28" Iver forks in my basement, I will look at them later today.


----------



## fat tire trader (Apr 1, 2014)

I looked at my 28" Iver forks, I have two that I think are from the twenties and one is from the teens. They all have the Iver crowns and none of them have the breather holes on the inside of the fork blades like my balloon and lightweight forks.


----------

